
QuickTime’s Developers Reflect on Doing Digital Video in Software - charlysl
https://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/geek-life/history/quicktimes-developers-reflect-on-doing-digital-video-in-software
======
charlysl
My fav quotes in the article:

 _Multimedia then was like the Internet of Things is today. It is different
things to different people; there is no standard, but someday it will all work
together and it will be great._

 _The fact that you could record live video—maybe not at full frame
rate—directly to disk, and you could record continuously, was unheard of_

 _it was Apple’s first software available as a separate package, not built
into the operating system_

 _QuickTime was barely a twinkle in the developers’ eyes when it was announced
as a product_

 _Apple’s first Windows product._

 _every device out there now plays MP4 files based on the [MPEG] standardized
the file format we created back in 1990 or 1991._

 _Digital video would have happened [without us]. But the character of it,
that it’s not professionals creating it and everybody else consuming it—those
ideas, that had an impact_

